# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Aquatic Moss Club >  is this spiky moss?

## fireblade

Hi,
will like to check if this is spiky moss?

----------


## blue33

It dont look like spiky moss, looks more like Java moss to me.  :Smile:

----------


## fireblade

alamak... if java moss sian liao..  :Sad: 
hoping that it is spiky

----------


## Shadow

moss is very difficult to identify unless under the microscope. 

What the spiky moss look a like:
http://www.aquamoss.net/Spiky-Moss/Spiky-Moss.htm

Java moss
http://www.aquamoss.net/Java-Moss/Java-Moss.htm

It does not look like Java to me

----------


## blue33

The same moss under different condition, sometime they grow differently also.  :Smile:

----------


## EvolutionZ

don't look like java moss. java moss have very thin fronds and long fronds. but it does looks like spiky moss to me.

----------


## fireblade

maybe will let it grow more then compare again..  :Smile: 
think it is not java as I just took a close look in C328 just now.. java is thinner then wat I got..  :Smile:

----------


## Shadow

as blue33 said, moss grow differently in different condition. So back to my comment you need expert with microscope to identify it. There was a member from Killies.com, I can remember his nick.

----------


## EvolutionZ

agree with shadow.. maybe fireblade can share with us your tank specs?

----------


## stonespot

I think it's better you tell us where you bought it. With the DW or you tied it up. For me, i just found out few days ago that my DW is tied up with Singapore Moss.

----------


## fireblade

> agree with shadow.. maybe fireblade can share with us your tank specs?


humm... no reading for my tank... I just throw them in a bare tank with filter and lights.  :Embarassed: 




> I think it's better you tell us where you bought it. With the DW or you tied it up. For me, i just found out few days ago that my DW is tied up with Singapore Moss.


I have some spiky moss and java moss and christmas moss previously, I tied them myself. the problem is previously I missed up some of the moss thus end up now I not sure what is this... I am hoping that it is not java moss..  :Smile:

----------


## EvolutionZ

if so, im pretty sure its not java moss, java moss in only filter and lights grow long and thin.. yours looks more like spiky moss..

----------


## ghim

Looks like spiky moss to me. Those in the background in the first picture looks like java moss.

Since you messed up the 3 types of moss. You should let them grow for a while. Then you will see the difference.

----------


## beetlejuice403

Looks like the spiky moss in my tank too... Java moss in my tank are long & thin as mentioned by some bros in here...

I'd a 'mixed up' too when I first started in growing moss... then have to wait till they grow (as they grow at different rates & styles/ patterns) then can seperate them again accordingly...

But as stated, the same kind of moss can grow differently in 2 different tanks with different parameters...

Cheers!!

----------


## blue33

Maybe is spiky moss.  :Grin:  Got to let it grow longer to see the whole thing, now is still early to tell.  :Laughing:

----------


## fireblade

ok will let it grow more...
hopefully BBA don't visit me...
problem with my moss... when it grows well, BBA will visit..

----------


## blue33

When it has BBA use H2O2, use syringe on them, gradually increase the CO2 abit more, if is alittle BBA grow then trim it off will do. BBA nothing to be scared of.  :Grin:  

BBA usually associate with unbalance of the system, such as CO2 change(reduce or going to useup), readjusting of CO2 sometime will see algae grow and goes off, debris from plant not being remove, poor water circulation, after trimming the plant(the plant intake is reduce), filter choking(not regular maintenace), poor lighting causes the plant not taking any nutrients thus giving algae a chance to attack. By adjusting them back to the track and the algae will be gone.  :Smile:

----------


## ghim

I have all of the above. That's why BBA is flourishing at the bottom of my tank.

Doing remedies these fews days. Turn on my Hydor nano wave maker during photo-period, added 1 more tube of LED lights and increase the CO2 injection from 1 bps to 4-5bps. Daily clean up of leaves.


For the moss, the more I looked at it, the more it looks like spiky moss :Grin:

----------


## Mars

I'm 90 % sure it's spiky moss

----------


## fireblade

should be spiky!! :>

updated with more pics...

----------


## blue33

Yes is spiky moss, now can see clearly.  :Smile:  But the moss tying abit out.  :Grin:

----------


## fireblade

hehe  :Very Happy: 
no patience just lump it together and tie with thread..  :Smile:

----------


## Chris Wong

I think is spiky moss

----------

